
Stories That Should Be Banned from Hacker News: Immortality - melling
https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2017/03/28/stories-that-should-be-banned-from-hacker-news-immortality/
======
ivraatiems
So, I realize the title is probably rhetorical/hyperbolic, and the author
doesn't necessarily actually endorse banning anything from anywhere. But...
come on. This is the Internet. There's nothing wrong with having a
philosophical conversation or bullshitting for a little while (if one even
agrees that's what these discussions are). If the HN community ("hackers") are
interested in it by and large, it can and should be posted. We don't need
qualitative barriers based on some people finding some discussions less
exciting than average.

